# "paint"



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i found it. thanx


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

nuther question

once i "outline" an object (shed). how do i save it, so that i can copy/paste (or what ?) into a real pic (back yard).

thanx


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> nuther question
> 
> once i "outline" an object (shed). how do i save it, so that i can copy/paste (or what ?) into a real pic (back yard).
> 
> thanx


Outline your shed pic. Then choose Cut (CTRL-X). Drag the pic of your back yard in and his Paste (CTRL-V).

When you Paste it into the back yard pic, hit the tab for Selection, and in the drop down menu, choose Transparent Selection.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

r0ckstarr said:


> Outline your shed pic. Then choose Cut (CTRL-X). Drag the pic of your back yard in and his Paste (CTRL-V).
> 
> When you Paste it into the back yard pic, hit the tab for Selection, and in the drop down menu, choose Transparent Selection.


ok, i just spent 1/2hr on this. doesn't work. ctrl-x does nothing, that i can see.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> ok, i just spent 1/2hr on this. doesn't work. ctrl-x does nothing, that i can see.


CTRL-X is the same as clicking on the button that says "Cut".


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

r0ckstarr said:


> CTRL-X is the same as clicking on the button that says "Cut".


yeah, but the thing is, "cut" was not active. neither was copy. but paist was. 
and i wasn't even sure i was outlining correctly.
but, screwing around with it, what a pita, i came up with this. poor, but something.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Have you checked your PM's? I have no response, which is why I am asking.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yes, i did, thanx for the offer . i was going to get some good pics. but as it turned out, i just started building the shed. its going to be something like the one in the pic, at least as it stands now.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Cool. Show some pics of it when you finish it. I'm interested in seeing it. I'm still waiting on mine. When they said 4-6 weeks, they weren't joking.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, will do. i did some more digging today. lots of roots is slowing me down.


----------

